
Amber Authenticate Protects Video Footage from Deepfakes and Tampering - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/amber-authenticate-video-validation-blockchain-tampering-deepfakes/
======
syrrim
So this uses ethereum to verify that a video was taken at a certain time.
Altering the video is impossible, because the altered video will necessarily
be created much later than the original. If you can plan to fake something
ahead of time (say, plan to frame someone to rob a bank in a week), then you
can still use deepfakes. In principle, if you could create fake video in
realtime you could upload it as real, thereby altering realtime at whim. But
creating a story after-the-fact would always be impossible (51%
notwithstanding).

